#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή στη σκυροδέτηση

## zavi@tee.gr

Δεύτερη ερώτηση από εμένα για τον Κο Μαρσέλλο:

Όταν στη σκυροδέτηση ζητάμε την προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή,πώς ξέρουμε αν αυτό που ''προσθέτουν'' δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από νερό?Αφού η βαρέλα το έχει σε ειδική δεξαμενή που δεν το βλέπουμε(βλέπουμε μόνο το δείκτη),κ επίσης αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας η εταιρεία αποποιείται των ευθυνών της στην ποιότητα......

----------

iovo, Theo

----------


## marsellos

Αν δεν εμπιστευεστε την Εταιρεια, μην συνεργασθειτε μαζι της. 

Εαν ομως θελετε μια φορα, αιφνιδιαστικα να ελεγξετε, μπορειτε να παρετε δοκιμια πριν και μετα την προσθηκη του προσθετου. 

Εαν ειναι νερο θα εχει πτωση της αντοχης. Αλλωστε για να αλλαξει η καθιση με νερο θα χρειασθει μεγαλη ποσοτητα νερου π.χ 50-100 λιτρα νερο, και οχι τα 10-20 λιτρα που χωραει το μικρο δοχειο στην βαρελα. 

Μπορειτε ομως και προληπτικα να παρετε δειγμα απο το προσθετο και να το στειλετε για ελεγχο η να επικοινωνησετε με την Εταιρεια των προσθετων που θα σας βοηθησει γιατι αυτη εχει καθε συμφερον να πουλουνται προσθετα και οχι νερο! Η δοκιμη ελεγχου ειναι πολυ ευκολη με ενα πυκνομετρο, θα γινει στην Εταιρεια μπροστα σας, και εχει κοστος μηδεν! 

Εαν θελετε χημικη αναλυση, στερεο υπολειμμα, κ.λπ. αυτα στοιχιζουν. Δεν νομιζω ομως πρακτικως οτι μια Εταιρεια θα ρισκαρει κατι τετοιο αν την εχετε προειδοποιησει οτι θα κανετε ελεγχο !

----------


## marsellos

Υπαρχουν αυτη την στιγμη οι υπερ-ρευστοποιητες "4ης γεννηας", οι πολυ-καρβοξυλικοι αιθερες (poly-carboxylic ethers- pce ),  που μπορουν να προστεθουν στη μοναδα, στο συγκροτημα παραγωγης σκυροδεματος, και διατηρουν το σκυροδεμα "ζωντανο" , χωρις απωλεια εργασιμοτητος , τουλαχιστον για 1,5 ωρα, με καθιση 18-20cm.

 Κοστιζουν βεβαια πιο ακριβα , περιπου, 1,4 ευρω/λιτρο, ενω τα κοινα υπερ/κα 0,6-0,70 ευρω/λιτρο, που σημαινει μια επιβαρυνση  2-3 ευρω/m3 σκυροδεματος. 

Ομως λυνει το προβλημα μειωσης αντοχων, "σφιχτου" σκυροδεματος, και προσθηκης νερου στο σκυροδεμα στο εργο, ενω το συνεργειο διαστρωσης δουλευει αποδοτικα, γρηγορα,η σκυροδετηση τελειωνει χωρις υπερωρειες,και χωρις αδονητα σημεια, με φωλιες κτλ.

----------

dhpeper84

----------


## sundance

αν στην πιστοποιημενη μελετη συνθεσης, συμπεριλαμβανεται και υπερρευστοποιητης 4ης γενιας για να μας δοθει η κατηγορια σκυροδεματος που εχει μελετηθει, και στο εργο ριξουμε επιπλεον υπερρευστοποιητη (πολυκαρβοξυλικο αιθερα), υπαρχει καποιο θεμα?

θα ανεβει η κατηγορια σκυροδεματος, απλα δεν ξερω μηπως προκυπτει καποιο προβλημα απο την οποια υπερδοσολογια υπερρευστοποιητη,.

----------


## marsellos

Κατ' αρχήν δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της "πιστοποιημένης" Μελετης Συνθέσεως σκυροδέματος. Αυτή γίνεται απλώς από Εργαστήρια ειτε εποπτευόμενα από το ΚΕΔΕ ,που όμως να αναγράφεται στην άδεια λειτουργίας ότι έχουν αυτό το δικαίωμα ,ειτε από Εργαστήριο, διαπιστευμένο με το ISO 17025 στις δοκιμές αυτές ακριβώς από το ΕΣΥΔ/ΕΣΥΠ.
    Αν στη μελέτη συνθέσεως εχει ηδη μπει το πρόσθετο γιατι να ξαναβάλεις? Αφου αυτά δεν παρουσιάζουν απώλεια κάθισης ,αν είναι η  άρχική κάθιση 22-23 cm,και έχει μπει σωστή δοσολογία. Αν είναι να ξανα προσθέσεις  πρεπει να είναι της ίδιας Εταιρειας-μάρκα-τύπος  όπως το αρχικό. Κανονικά αν προσθέσεις λίγο ,πχ 0,2-0,3% ,δεν πρεπει να εχεις πρόβλημα. Αλλα γιατι δεν ρωτάς την Εταιρεία προσθέτων? Αυτή ξέρει το προιον της , αυτή να έχει και την ευθύνη.
Δεν θα ανέβει η κατηγορία σκυροδέματος διοτι δεν έχεις μειώσει το λόγο Νερού/προς Τσιμέντο, εκτός αν λόγω απόστασης και ζέστης εχει εξατμισθεί κάποια ποσοτητα από την αρχικη ποσότητα νερού ανάμοξης 
Αν μου στειλεις στο e-mail  μου συγκεκριμμένα στοιχεία πχ την σύνθεση ,τον τύπο του προσθέτου/Εταιρεία ,θα σου πω πιο συγκεκριμμένα.

----------

sundance, Xάρης

----------


## sundance

η κατηγορια σκυροδεματος θα ανεβει, διοτι ο υπερρευστοποιητης σαν μειωτης νερου θα μειιωσει τον λογο Ν/Τ

----------


## marsellos

Αν δεν "κόψεις" εσυ νερο, η κατηγορία σκυροδέματος δεν θα ανέβει. Ο υπερ-ρευστοποιητής δεν μειώνει μονος του το νερό, ούτε τον λόγο νερού προς τσιμέντο. Απλώς σου επιτρέπει εσένα να μειώσεις το νερό ,χωρίς συνέπειες στην εργασιμότητα. Αν δεν κοψεις νερο ,εχεις απλώς ένα ακόμα πιο εργάσιμο σκυρόδεμα.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

παντως πολλες περιγραφες υπερρευστοποιητων, αφηνουν να εννοηθει οτι ο υπερ μειωνει τον λογο ν/τ απο μονος του.

παντως μου κανει εντυπωση που υπαρχουν συνθεσεις με 2kg/m3 υπερρευστοποιητη και τον λογο ν/τ στο 0,60 (c20/25)

δλδ αν στην ως ανω συνθεση, δεν εμπαινε καθολου υπερ,  θα συνεχιζαμε να εχουμε ιδιας αντοχης μπετον, απλα με χαμηλοτερη κατηγορια καθισης?

----------


## Xάρης

> δλδ αν στην ως ανω συνθεση, δεν εμπαινε καθολου υπερ, θα συνεχιζαμε να εχουμε ιδιας αντοχης μπετον, απλα με χαμηλοτερη κατηγορια καθισης?


Έτσι ακριβώς. 

Ο υπερ-ρευστοποιητής δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον επιβλέποντα να μειώσει το νερό άρα και τον λόγο Ν/Τ για *δεδομένη εργασιμότητα* (κάθιση) και έτσι να αυξήσει την αντοχή του σκυροδέματος.

Ή εναλλακτικά, για *δεδομένη αντοχή* να βελτιώσει την εργασιμότητα (αύξηση κάθισης).

----------


## marsellos

Όλα ξεκινάνε από την κακή ερμηνεία του όρου " Water reducers".Οι Αμερικάνοι εννούν ότι αν βάλεις υπερ/κο ,θα μπορείς να κόψεις νερό και να έχεις την ίδια κάθιση. Και αφου θα έχεις κοψει νερό ,προφανώς θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σκυροδέματος.
 Τα πρόσθετα από μονα τους η επιβραδύνουν την πήξη ( επιβραδυντικά) ,η αυξάνουν την κάθιση (υπερ/κα) ,η αυξάνουν την αεροπεριεκτικότητα  του σκυροδέματος πχ. σε 4,5%,(  τα αερακτικά),κλπ

----------

